# Handrails for wide ramp



## retire09 (Feb 19, 2014)

If a ramp is 12' wide is it still only required to have one handrail on each side 12' apart or does a portion of this ramp have to have handrails 36" apart so both hands may be used?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 20, 2014)

No

A ramp is not required to have intermediate handrails


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 20, 2014)

"Point", no counterpoints?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> "Point", no counterpoints?


We are lucky to have handrails on both sides. Don't push your luck


----------



## steveray (Feb 20, 2014)

1009.11 Handrails.

Stairways shall have handrails on each side. Handrails shall be adequate in strength and attachment in accordance with Section 1607.7. Handrails for ramps, where required by Section 1010.8, shall comply with this section.

I don't see where ramps are treated any differently than stairs.....


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 20, 2014)

1010.9 Handrails.

Ramps with a rise greater than 6 inches (152 mm) shall have handrails on both sides. Handrails shall comply with Section 1012.

While I agree with Steve Ray, I do see some potential problems with requiring intermediate handrails on wide ramps....... 1.) Section 1012 specifically states stairways in the section about intermediate handrails.  Ramps are left out in this section.

If I do install intermediate handrails on aramp, wouldn't I also be required to install wheel curbing at the 4 inch height to prevent a runaway wheel chair from strangleing the occupant........

just food for thought....


----------



## steveray (Feb 20, 2014)

Clarified in 2012 IBC....They moved Intermediate out of the sections referenced for ramps....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> 1009.11 Handrails. I don't see where ramps are treated any differently than stairs.....


One difference

STAIRS ONLY, NOT RAMPS

1012.9 Intermediate handrails. Stairways shall have intermediatehandrails located in such a manner that all portions of the stairway width required for egress capacity are *within 30 inches of a handrail.* On monumental stairs, handrails shall be located along the most direct path of egress travel.


----------



## steveray (Feb 20, 2014)

That is the clarified section I was speaking of Mark...


----------

